# 344 today



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Jackson county. I left a lot to grow. I just picked some of the bigger ones. I was finding groups of 15-20 at a time. I ended up just backing out of the area for fear of stepping on so many.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## MallardMaster (Nov 17, 2003)

Outstanding!!!


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Nice haul!!!


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

RippinLipp said:


> Nice haul!!!


Black cherry was the money tree in this woods. There was a lot of elms as well but it was cherry where most of them were growing.


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

craigrh13 said:


> Black cherry was the money tree in this woods. There was a lot of elms as well but it was cherry where most of them were growing.


Ive always had good luck around black cherrys


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

craigrh13 said:


> View attachment 213113


Three morels with a drop! Great picture!


----------



## The Eyes Have It (Apr 13, 2016)

That's good pickin! I like your choice of refreshments too!


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Kennybks said:


> Three morels with a drop! Great picture!


There's 9 in the picture. Look closely. There was actually over 20 in that one spot. I couldn't get them all in the pic.


----------



## esgowen (Feb 27, 2011)

Very nice I've always said a bad year for the blacks is a good year for the whites -greys


----------



## angry angler (Mar 4, 2012)

Made it out to pick the last hour of daylight and ended with 167. Heres my share same general area. Nice job on the pickin and thanks for the report


----------



## angry angler (Mar 4, 2012)

Pics


----------



## The Eyes Have It (Apr 13, 2016)

Greenville area


----------



## CWlake (Mar 28, 2016)

Great pics, and you cant beat a Blue after tromping the woods.


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

I never found any by Black Cherry. What size Black Cherry do you find them by? Big? medium? small? Does it matter?


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

DanSS26 said:


> I never found any by Black Cherry. What size Black Cherry do you find them by? Big? medium? small? Does it matter?


All sizes.. I do find them around live ones but the majority are from ones that are damaged and on there way out. Another productive spot is an old over growen apple orchard..


----------



## Richard Cranium (Feb 27, 2008)

The Eyes Have It said:


> Greenville area


Not too far from me...only about 20 miles!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

craigrh13 said:


> There's 9 in the picture. Look closely. There was actually over 20 in that one spot. I couldn't get them all in the pic.


Excellent haul! What a great day. Actually I blew up the pic and there are 10 in that pic one is hidden by a plant between the double header and the one immediately to the left. Great find and great eats.


----------



## jbing (Apr 1, 2008)

craig,
that second pic is awesome!!! great job.


----------

